# Watercolor on Wood



## ConstanceS (May 31, 2015)

It's been awhile since I posted anything (nearly a year, due to moving across country) I just started painting again. I have gone back to my old canvas type... wood. I wanted show y'all what I had been referring too last year.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Great painting. I especially like how you did the wood of the tree branches.


----------

